# What's this thing do?



## tdh (Jun 21, 2004)

Just got an '83 5000 turbodiesel and I'm new to Audis.
What's the knob to the left of the steering column that twists with "+ -" printed on it do? Is it like the cold start in a VW?
Also, is there a simple upgrade for the lights, or just the upgrade to "eurospec"?
Thanks.


_Modified by tdh at 3:05 PM 1-8-2005_


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: What's this thing do? (tdh)*

IIRC, that knob is an idle speed adjuster to increase idle when it's cold outside. 
Headlight upgrades for the 5000 are relatively plentiful - keep your eyes open on some of the Audi boards or eBay for Euro lights. Can't remember what they'll run you though - $300ish


----------



## snillet (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: What's this thing do? (mgyip)*

There´s obviously a demand over there for our headlights







. you guys pays as much for the headlights on my old car as i can sell the whole car for here....., funny with continents... bought my 100 1988 2.3 avant for 350$:ish.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What's this thing do? (snillet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snillet* »_There´s obviously a demand over there for our headlights







. you guys pays as much for the headlights on my old car as i can sell the whole car for here....., funny with continents... bought my 100 1988 2.3 avant for 350$:ish. 

Yeah, but his car is an easy upgrade, it uses universal units that arent nearly as expensive!
Btw, welcome! Svenska?


----------



## tdh (Jun 21, 2004)

heh... I popped a couple of those new Sylvania lights in (something-star), and got a HUGE difference.


----------

